# Halogen blub question...



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2011)

I was at walmart today looking at the halogen bulbs they have. I remember reading somewhere on this forum that buying a halogen with the clear lens is bad for your tegu because it may burn him?.. Is this true?.. They have both the ones with the frosted lens that says "soft white" but max watts is 45 and the clear lens that say "bright light" with all kind of watts.. I don't want to blind my gu or burning him... Please help me...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 18, 2011)

_What do you need it for,.. basking, or just heat and extra light? _


----------



## james.w (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/Electrical-Light-Bulbs-Flood-Spot/Philips/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbmh0Z15bZ1z11e2r/R-100053174/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

This is the one I use for my water monitor, and will be using them for my Tegu as well soon.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be using it for basking. I got a 36 inch reptisun 10.0 tube going along the cage for his uvb. But i was looking at my powersun just now and it has the frosted coat on it.....


----------



## james.w (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you plan on using the PowerSun and halogen floods?


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2011)

James how close it your bulb to your monitor?... My cage is 2 ft high.. Substrate will be about 6 inchs or so... So my bulb will be about 15-20 inchs away from him...

No just the floods... I have the powersun just for back up on a rainy day...


----------



## james.w (Sep 18, 2011)

It is about 10-12" away and I have a 135 degree basking spot.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow thats pretty hot.. Do you run it all day?...


----------



## james.w (Sep 18, 2011)

yes, it is on a timer for 13 hrs on and 11 hours off. This is for a water monitor though, not a tegu. For my tegu I provide a 110 degree basking spot currently with one PowerSun.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2011)

Alrite.. guess i'll be headed to home depo tomorrow.. James ill be getting my aa on tuesday... Do you think it would be best to feed him then put him back in his cage to do his business or start training him and put him in the bath tub until he does what he has to do and put him back in his enclosure?... I don't want to stress or handle him too much...

lol sorry for the random topic change...


----------



## james.w (Sep 18, 2011)

You could try feeding him and putting him in the tub to try and get him to poop. I would just put him in the cage and let him be for the day and try feeding on day two.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2011)

Alrite. I was thinking of doing that but i didnt want to starve him... I cant go couples hours without eating something..lol.. How do you like your aa james?... Have any pics to share?... I cant wait for mine to come....


----------

